# Built my first absorption panels



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Nothing fancy but built a few panels today. I won't need too much more absorption but this will do for now. I'll start building some diffusion stuff next. Time for trial/error on placement.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Talley said:


> Nothing fancy but built a few panels today. I won't need too much more absorption but this will do for now. I'll start building some diffusion stuff next. Time for trial/error on placement.


Did you build enough for all your first reflection points? Don't forget to re run your room tune software after each mod.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> Did you build enough for all your first reflection points? Don't forget to re run your room tune software after each mod.


My idea because of my room layout means I need the side wall first reflection points to be on stands. I'm going to try a Polycylindrical Diffuser on a stand with an absorption panel on the backside. These will be 2x4 in size and sit off the wall about 18". 

Since my room is a cathedral I'm having some issues locating first points. Most are 2nd+. I'm trying to get the wife to help me out w/ the mirror trick to hit the cathedral part.

My plan is 15% covering with absorption and 30% diffusion. It's really not alot of space since the screen takes up alot of area and the backwall the couch runs the length of it.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

and the fact I'm running krell-less on a backup denon x1100w means I won't hear any differences anyway.

...watching very very closely for a priced right XMC-1 right now.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Talley said:


> Nothing fancy but built a few panels today. I won't need too much more absorption but this will do for now. I'll start building some diffusion stuff next. Time for trial/error on placement.


Were do you buy the material for these?? I need a cheap cheap way to DO this. Aurolex is too expensive.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Talley said:


> My idea because of my room layout means I need the side wall first reflection points to be on stands. I'm going to try a Polycylindrical Diffuser on a stand with an absorption panel on the backside. These will be 2x4 in size and sit off the wall about 18".
> 
> Since my room is a cathedral I'm having some issues locating first points. Most are 2nd+. I'm trying to get the wife to help me out w/ the mirror trick to hit the cathedral part.
> 
> My plan is 15% covering with absorption and 30% diffusion. It's really not alot of space since the screen takes up alot of area and the backwall the couch runs the length of it.


In my room the first reflection points on the ceiling were the same as the side walls. Maybe a selfie stick with a mirror on it?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> Were do you buy the material for these?? I need a cheap cheap way to DO this. Aurolex is too expensive.


I got the 4" 4lb density minwool material from a local supplier. 16ea of 2x4 panels for 108 bucks. No way in the world would I need this much unless I make some thick heavy duty bass traps but for the price why not. The wood is just furring strips at lowes. I use furring strips because it was being covered up and it was cheap. 1x4 furring strips for the frame and then I put 1x2 furring strips on the back at intervals to contain the minwool panel I also used black plastic on the back to contain the fibers. The fabric I got on clearance at a local fabric store and got 18yds of fabric for 38 bucks.

What you see there cost me about $50 to build. Not bad imho.



ellisr63 said:


> In my room the first reflection points on the ceiling were the same as the side walls. Maybe a selfie stick with a mirror on it?


Ya I'm dealing with some oddball angles w/ my room layout so the biggest area of concerns where most my problems are is along the crown molding all along the room is heavy focused reflection points. The cathedral ceiling above the screen/speakers is only reflecting 2nd/3rd waves back to me while the ceiling above the couch is really directing all the first wave stuff down to me. The angle of the cathedral ceiling and the wall where the crown sits really amplifies the reflections it's very bad. I will be placing the 1x4 strips along the crown in the back and on the other side of the room by the screen be placing duffusion strips along the crown on each side of the screen. 

The 2x2 square will be placed at the rear surround reflection point to my ear... it's really close to the wall so I think I'll gain alot by placing the 2x2 panel there. It's a long shot but my hope is that the placement will be right in front of each speaker and this would eliminate alot from bouncing back toward the front wall. I will be making another 1x4 absorption panel to be placed directly behind my head right above the couch and this will absorb alot there since my head is about 18-24" away from the wall I think absorption will work out good. Above that I will build a standard 4'x8' array of diffustion the QRD style this will go between the projector and the 1x4 strip.

My goal is a $500 complete room treatment all DIY.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say I like the work you've done here!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Just wanted to say I like the work you've done here!


Thanks! I try to do everything myself if I can.

One thing about the panels... I'm not much of a fabric person but this is the backside. I basically laid a 3mil black trashback over the panel then pressed in the minwool down then cut off the excess around the edges on the front then wrapped the fabric over and did the best I could to keep it tight and even. I'm not much for cosmetics as long as it works.

The plastic will keep the minwool fibers contained so this should be good to go. Just need to get some hanger brackets put on it so I can hang them like picture frames.

I'll more than likey get some of the nail in padded protectors that you can get for the bottom of chairs and nail one in each corner so it dampens itself against the wall to prevent any rattling and also to keep the wall protected from scratches


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job Talley. I'm looking forward to the build of your diffusion panels. Take progress pics to share!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

dougc said:


> Nice job Talley. I'm looking forward to the build of your diffusion panels. Take progress pics to share!



Ya I may just need to keep this going in my build thread.


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

Talley said:


> I'll more than likey get some of the nail in padded protectors that you can get for the bottom of chairs and nail one in each corner so it dampens itself against the wall to prevent any rattling and also to keep the wall protected from scratches


How solidly do you have to mount these to the walls? Can you just hang them on a nail like you would do with a picture frame, or do they need to be solidly attached in all four corners?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

bigsausagepizza said:


> How solidly do you have to mount these to the walls? Can you just hang them on a nail like you would do with a picture frame, or do they need to be solidly attached in all four corners?


I'm just gonna use the picture frame holders. They are not super heavy. You could easily mound these to the wall using the screw in plastic anchors using two of them or just hit some studs. All depends on where they need to be placed.

Let me add and say I wouldn't just hang them w/ a nail but would buy the frame brackets and nail those to the back then use a nail. you know those little zig zaggy things.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> In my room the first reflection points on the ceiling were the same as the side walls. Maybe a selfie stick with a mirror on it?


That sounds better than a laser pointed at reflector tape. I've heard of the tape method, but have neither looked for nor seen any mirror-tape. Is it special like painter's tape so it won't damage the walls when peeled off? What do you think, Talley? Turns the job into a solo affair.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> That sounds better than a laser pointed at reflector tape. I've heard of the tape method, but have neither looked for nor seen any mirror-tape. Is it special like painter's tape so it won't damage the walls when peeled off? What do you think, Talley? Turns the job into a solo affair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Well...... I have a laser level and a tripod. I suppose I could perform the pain of up and down ladder moving the laser around and finding the spot that way. That would work. I wouldn't do mirror tape but would just place the laser on a tripod in the exact MLP spot and then use my wife to move the laser around on the tripod and me moving the mirror around until it hits the tweeter.

I actually like that method better instead of sight. Because me having my wife sit there and say look at the mirror do you see the tweeter and she says yes... then later to find out it was the dog toy in the corner.... the laser would make it easy for me to confirm proper spot and then all she has to do is move the stupid laser around... lol.

I like it!


----------



## BangkokMatt (Jun 21, 2015)

I like these. Are they frameless on the front?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

There is nothing on the front. It's just the 1x4 material around the edge and some 1x2 backing to keep the insulation from popping through the back. I lined the back with plastic to contain the fibers and then wrapped the front around the sides and stapled to the back with regular staples from an air stapler.


----------



## BangkokMatt (Jun 21, 2015)

cool. Do you think a cheap lil hand staple gun would do the trick? They don't have electric ones in Thailand and i don't really want to buy an air compressor.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

BangkokMatt said:


> cool. Do you think a cheap lil hand staple gun would do the trick? They don't have electric ones in Thailand and i don't really want to buy an air compressor.


I have used one successfully to re-cloth chair seats, they are surprisingly powerful.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Anyone concerned about some of that OC 703 or 705 material/fibers being so exposed to you or others? I mean it's not sealed to prevent any particals from drifting in the air that people breath. 
Myself, I don't know the exact composition of that stuff but a self proclaimed professional about flipped out when I mentioned I was planning on using that for acoustic panels.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

toadster said:


> Anyone concerned about some of that OC 703 or 705 material/fibers being so exposed to you or others? I mean it's not sealed to prevent any particals from drifting in the air that people breath.
> Myself, I don't know the exact composition of that stuff but a self proclaimed professional about flipped out when I mentioned I was planning on using that for acoustic panels.


I didn't use OC 703 or 705 fiberglass... I used minwool insulation by roxul.

Please read this: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/guest-blogs/mineral-wool-insulation-isn-t-fiberglass


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

toadster said:


> Anyone concerned about some of that OC 703 or 705 material/fibers being so exposed to you or others? I mean it's not sealed to prevent any particals from drifting in the air that people breath.
> Myself, I don't know the exact composition of that stuff but a self proclaimed professional about flipped out when I mentioned I was planning on using that for acoustic panels.


I used GOM on the front of mine, and Commando cloth for the rear with the panel material stuffed being Roxul Rockboard.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

I've been doing so much reading on HT acoustics I can't keep track of who said what , what they're using but I will note certain threads I read that pertain to my interest just thought I'd ask about the 703. I'm right at the point where I need to take action on some room treatments, I'm a newb at all this just trying to figure out what to use what to make, bass traps defusers absorbers etc etc. my room is 12x16x8 and my new SW will be here tomorrow :+1::+1: but this guy claims it'll be to much for this room like I can't dial some bass out right? My sub is a dual 12" the kit that PE has, maybe I didn't pick the perfect sub but to late it's coming. I have no measuring equipment for sound but I know I should get somethings. I really liked yr thread any advice or suggestions I'd appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

toadster said:


> I've been doing so much reading on HT acoustics I can't keep track of who said what , what they're using but I will note certain threads I read that pertain to my interest just thought I'd ask about the 703. I'm right at the point where I need to take action on some room treatments, I'm a newb at all this just trying to figure out what to use what to make, bass traps defusers absorbers etc etc. my room is 12x16x8 and my new SW will be here tomorrow :+1::+1: but this guy claims it'll be to much for this room like I can't dial some bass out right? My sub is a dual 12" the kit that PE has, maybe I didn't pick the perfect sub but to late it's coming. I have no measuring equipment for sound but I know I should get somethings. I really liked yr thread any advice or suggestions I'd appreciate it, thanks!


Too much sub? That's a good problem to have. More sub equals more headroom in my book, which essentially means your subs are going to have an easier time hitting appropriate levels in your space with spare room for dynamics. Just follow some basic sub set-up procedures (and invest in an SPL meter) and you'll be happy with the result. If you really want to dial it in, you can invest in an outboard EQ device and use REW to EQ the sub.

Your best bet for traps is to find a good guidelines thread and follow the steps. Maybe some of the members in the thread can point you in a good direction. Essentially, you want thick coverage in the corners with FRK facing on panels in the back of your room. You'll also want to treat your side walls' first reflection points. It's all relatively easy to do...does require some investment, though. You can 703 panels for DIY projects directly from GIK Acoustics. They'll ship it right to your door at a reasonable price. :T


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

So far I've only put up about 20sqft area worth of absorption in my room.... zero bass traps. My uncle had over 10k worth of ASC tube traps in his room and noted that they sucked the bass out and slowly removed each one until it sounded good.... he has 1 left in the center of his room behind his head and thats it.

I'm not saying bass traps aren't needed... and maybe I do need them but I think it's wrong for someone to start off with just loading their room full of bass traps.


----------

